# .SARC pipeline and recycling



## Njonti (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello all,

As I've been been perusing various information sources on the Navy SARC pipeline, I ran into possibly eye opening comments on becoming a SARC. Multiple comments stated that they were either Corpsman or in the Marine Corps and knew of SARC hopefuls that said you cannot recycle any part of the SARC pipeline. You could have been in the pipeline for a year, get injured or fail one particular evolution and you're out of the entire pipeline. For anybody on here that is knowledgeable on the SARC pipeline is this true? I know that the BUDs pipeline recycles candidates for various reasons (assuming they don't quit) but I've had a hard time finding more details on the SARC pipeline which doesn't seem as streamlined as other SOF pipelines. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 26, 2018)

It's mostly true, but I know guys who failed SOCM and returned a year later to earn their NEC. I would think recycling would depend on the reason for dropping. You'll have to take a leap either way if you want to start the pipeline so I would say worrying about recycling isn't putting your energy in the right place.

http://www.reconcorpsman.com/contacts-1.html

I am not a SARC, just an FMF/PJ qualified dude trying to pass along some info.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 26, 2018)

A lot of pipeline failures end up in the fleet as FMF corpsmen.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 30, 2018)

Depends on the reason for the recycle.  In any case, if you drop on your own, you are mostly done.  If it's because you break yourself, there's a decent chance you'll stay in the pipeline and recycling.  For performance failures, I do not know but I imagine you are done.

As Teufel said, a lot of guys who wash out end up in the fleet.  Of the ones I know it was SOCM or dive school that got 'em.  No shame in being FMF, either.

I will say that unless things have changed (I have been out a good while now and admit stuff changes), the pipeline was never start-to-finish like BUDS: you finish a school, go to a platoon, go to another when a billet opens, etc.  I knew corpsmen with Recon who were with Recon for a few years before getting all of their schools.


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 30, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I will say that unless things have changed (I have been out a good while now and admit stuff changes), the pipeline was never start-to-finish like BUDS: you finish a school, go to a platoon, go to another when a billet opens, etc.  I knew corpsmen with Recon who were with Recon for a few years before getting all of their schools.



A corpsman who drops a package from the fleet or starts from A-School will go school to school until they complete the pipeline (1.5 - 2 years) or washes out. It's not standard but some homegrown situations exist (ex. baby doc @ MRB who goes to a school, returns, etc).


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 30, 2018)

Scubadew said:


> A corpsman who drops a package from the fleet or starts from A-School will go school to school until they complete the pipeline (1.5 to 2 years) or washes out. It's not standard but some homegrown situations exist (ex. baby doc @ MRB who goes to a school, returns, etc).



Thanks for the update. Again, My knowledge is dated, when I was in after ARC you go to your platoon and wait for a billet to the next school, go to a school, go back until another bill it opens up again, and again, ad infinitum.  The corpsman did not go straight through from beginning to end.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 30, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Thanks for the update. Again, My knowledge is dated, when I was in after ARC you go to your platoon and wait for a billet to the next school, go to a school, go back until another bill it opens up again, and again, ad infinitum.  The corpsman did not go straight through from beginning to end.


It’s a full pipeline now unless you fail out and are lucky enough to find your way to a recon battalion. We used to pull SARC pipeline drops from 1 MARDIV over to 1st Recon when i was there.


----------



## Njonti (May 2, 2018)

Thank you all for your help!


----------

